# Leatherman Multi-tools



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

not a leatherman, but a paladin(sog) pt540. I also do only low volt work too












> -Drywall Punch Plier Tip
> - Needlenose Pliers
> - Gripping Pliers
> - Extra Large Wire Cutter (Cuts 10 AWG Electrical Wire)
> ...


----------



## administr8tor (Mar 6, 2010)

I use the wave everyday! great tool :thumbsup::thumbsup: It's on my belt next to my maglite which I use everyday as well. and on the other side is my wera kraftform kompakt also a great everyday tool:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

I have the Surge and the Wave. The Surge is great but it's a beast, big and heavy. The Wave is more of a middle ground Multi with lots of function while keeping the weight moderate. I carry the Wave :thumbsup:.

Aside from Leatherman, the Victorinox Spirit is also a great multi, very well made.


----------



## vos (Apr 1, 2010)

i have the charge and use it a lot.


----------



## kevmanTA (Jul 20, 2010)

gilbequick said:


> I have the Surge and the Wave. The Surge is great but it's a beast, big and heavy. The Wave is more of a middle ground Multi with lots of function while keeping the weight moderate. I carry the Wave :thumbsup:.
> 
> Aside from Leatherman, the Victorinox Spirit is also a great multi, very well made.


The surge is a tank, the first day wearing it, I felt like it was pulling me to one side..


----------



## migidametz (Aug 11, 2010)

I agree, the wave is a good middle ground multitool. Its not that heavy to wear. I never wear a tool belt, and what I like the most about it is just the fact when I forget to pick up a tool and I'm at the top of the ladder I just use the leatherman. I can't believe how I use it because of that.


----------



## kevmanTA (Jul 20, 2010)

migidametz said:


> I agree, the wave is a good middle ground multitool. Its not that heavy to wear. I never wear a tool belt, and what I like the most about it is just the fact when I forget to pick up a tool and I'm at the top of the ladder I just use the leatherman. I can't believe how I use it because of that.


The wave is great, I liked when they added the really small flathead/phillips for adjusting glasses..


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

I have the Titanium Charge with 2 'bit holders' [not made anymore]....up until about 2 minutes ago it was the best multitool that I had ever seen

Now that I have seen the Paladin I feel inadequate  and now NEED one


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

Trimix-leccy said:


> I have the Titanium Charge with 2 'bit holders' [not made anymore]....up until about 2 minutes ago it was the best multitool that I had ever seen
> 
> Now that I have seen the Paladin I feel inadequate  and now NEED one


I have a leatherman skeleton for when im doing tower work... I wish i could some how make my paladin work the same way. 

I went from a leatherman surge, and it was great. but the paladin is made for a purpose. and plus its just a rebranded sog, which are great tools


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

I have the Wave, but I usually only carry it off work.


----------



## Squid27wfd3 (Jul 14, 2010)

mikeh32 said:


> not a leatherman, but a paladin(sog) pt540. I also do only low volt work too


That tool is made by SOG I love their paratool the head folded over insted of inside like the others. I carry one in my fire gear 
I carry a Victorinox swiss tool every day on my belt I love it and would recomend it to everyone
The leatherman just doesn't feel right to me for some reason.


----------



## savagelh (Sep 30, 2010)

I love lm tools. Have a couple old supertools and a wave, micra, and the new supertool 300. What a beast.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Friggin' rookies. 









​


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Friggin' rookies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it,480!I would never use a Leatherman.They require two hands to open.With the Gerber,I can reach to my side,pull it from the pouch and flick it open to use the pliers,which is what I most often use it for,all with one hand.In fact,I hardly use a multi-tool,just buy a new one every few years till it gets misplaced.I always have my minimalist tool pouch with a few tools,each one does its' job far better than anything on any multi-tool.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

ibuzzard said:


> I would never use a Leatherman.They require two hands to open.


:no: None of mine do, the wave I carry daily deploys faster than a Gerber.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> :no: None of mine do, the wave I carry daily deploys faster than a Gerber.


I've never really had a need for one. I hate anything other than my pistol on my belt...


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> I've never really had a need for one. I hate anything other than my pistol on my belt...


Knives and MT's ride in my pockets, that's why god invented 5.11 and other tac pant brands :yes:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Knives and MT's ride in my pockets, that's why god invented 5.11 and other tac pant brands :yes:



I don't carry a knife. I don't wear a pouch. I carry my kleins and strippers in hanging one handle in my right front pocket and a flat screw driver. If I need anything else I reach down and get it. I hate carring extra weight. My belly ads enough as it is...:yes:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> I don't carry a knife.


Your weird. I have at least one folder, MT and a flashlight on me when I'm out in the world. Looking for a good fixed blade and sheath too that can ride under my pants above my boot on my ankle. Yes I wear pants all the time even though I live in AZ.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Your weird. I have at least one folder, MT and a flashlight on me when I'm out in the world. Looking for a good fixed blade and sheath too that can ride under my pants above my boot on my ankle. Yes I wear pants all the time even though I live in AZ.



I wear cargo jean shorts when it's hot and jeans when it get's cold. Remember not to bring a knife to a gun fight.:thumbsup:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> I wear cargo jean shorts when it's hot and jeans when it get's cold. Remember not to bring a knife to a gun fight.:thumbsup:


Haven't worn a pair of shorts in, IDK years probably. Knives are for cutting stuff not S.D, well as a last ditch maybe...


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Your weird.


 Wait a minute... you live somewhere where you feel you need to be armed at all times, and you think *he's* weird? :jester:

I usually have my Klein curved-blade folder on me. Love it.

Mike


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Mike in Canada said:


> Wait a minute... you live somewhere where you feel you need to be armed at all times, and you think *he's* weird? :jester:


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> I've never really had a need for one.


I have found a lot of uses for leatherman's obviously they don't replace real tools but they are handy to have around.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Mike in Canada said:


> Wait a minute... you live somewhere where you feel you need to be armed at all times, and you think *he's* weird? :jester:
> 
> I usually have my Klein curved-blade folder on me. Love it.
> 
> Mike



I'm armed even when I take the garbage out or let the dog outside......I live in Charlotte. Where our police cheif puts multiple reports on the same form to make us think our crime rate is dropping. 3 criminals in two different crimes ended up dead last week. One victim killed 2 the other 1. Was a bad week to be robbing people here.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

jwjrw said:


> I'm armed even when I take the garbage out or let the dog outside.............. 3 criminals in two different crimes ended up dead last week..........



Hmmmmmmmm. I wonder if there's a connection here.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I live in AZ, the kidnapping, drug, and illegal immigration capitol of the US. Being armed is a way of life. Every electrician I know here is a gun guy. A large majority of our clients are too.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

I carry the wave. It's pretty handy to have when your doing a walk through and need to look in a cabinet, or when you need to tweak a screw here ant there. 

I like the looks of that Paladin, I may have to check that out.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

mattsilkwood said:


> I carry the wave. It's pretty handy to have when your doing a walk through and need to look in a cabinet, or when you need to tweak a screw here ant there.
> 
> I like the looks of that Paladin, I may have to check that out.


I never liked the Paladin/SOG multi tools mainly because of the handle covers they get in the way and become annoying.


----------



## Cat5E (Aug 19, 2010)

I have a Paladin and find it way too heavy to be carrying around all day. I'd rather have a lighter leatherman on me.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

its much lighter then my pliers, punch down, screw driver, and knife though..

but all i do is low volt


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

mikeh32 said:


> its much lighter then my pliers, punch down, screw driver, and knife though..
> 
> but all i do is low volt


How much did that paladin cost? thats a pretty cool tool!

~Matt


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I paid 100 even for it. 

You can get the 24 in 1 for 75ish though


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

kevmanTA said:


> Just bought a new 'Surge', been using a crater linerlock knife for a while and before that, the Wave. Does anyone else use them? I know they are highly conductive.. But nice to have crawling around in an attic..


I have never liked tools that try to be everything.

I would rather go back to the truck and get the real tool than try to make do with all in one garbage.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> ....... and get the real tool ...........



Yet we've never met.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Bob Badger said:


> I have never liked tools that try to be everything.
> 
> I would rather go back to the truck and get the real tool than try to make do with all in one garbage.


 They will never be as good as a "real" tool, but it is better in a pinch than walking a 1/4 mile to the truck. I don't carry all my tools on me all the time, kinda like I'm sure we've all used our linemans for a hammer, wire strippers, wrench, whatever. They don't work as good as the tool designed for that purpose but they will work if that's what you have.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Yet we've never met.


LOL :jester:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> I have never liked tools that try to be everything.
> 
> I would rather go back to the truck and get the real tool than try to make do with all in one garbage.


That's why I never got one of the palidan ones, they tried to cram too much into it. The Leathermans are pretty balanced between what they can do and how well they do it IMO.


----------

